# Whole leg of lamb roasted over an open fire



## ryanmn (Aug 21, 2017)

IMG_20170820_192623_251.jpg



__ ryanmn
__ Aug 21, 2017


















20170820_183409.jpg



__ ryanmn
__ Aug 21, 2017


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 21, 2017)

Looks good!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 22, 2017)

Looks tasty. How'd it turn out?


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 23, 2017)

Looks yummy from here...did one about 10 years ago...it was amazing.

Walt


----------



## natej (Aug 26, 2017)

Lookin the goods! Howd she end up?


----------



## ryanmn (Aug 27, 2017)

Turned out pretty good for my first open fire roast. Keeping consistent temps underneath the leg wasn't easy, the final result may have yielded a slightly rarer finish than preferred, but the experience was a TON of fun


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 27, 2017)

That looks like a great start.
Open fire cooking is a challenge for large cuts of meat, this what I really want a rotisserie for
Glad to hear you had a successful finish.

Rare-med rare is my preferred finish, I like some blood.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks great I do a lot of meat that way even turkeys.

Warren


----------



## Wet Spaniel (Dec 23, 2017)

That looked superb, I love lamb cooked over wood.  If temperatures can be a little hit and miss, if you butterfly the leg (take the bone out and open it up) you can, in my opinion, get a more even cook as even if it gets a bit too hot, the outside only gets that tasty char/crust rather than burns by the time the middle is done.


----------

